# What is happening here ?



## Dholai (Jul 17, 2016)

Please look at the image shot with a Canon 11-24 and a Lee Big stopper (10 stop ND) at around 12 mm.
What are all these? Present at all apertures (4-22), worse with smaller.
Thanks


----------



## zim (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks like a bunch of reflections through a window.

Assuming it's not taken through a window can a filter be mounted too far in front of the lens so it catches reflections?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 18, 2016)

Dust on your lens reflected off the filter?

Jim


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 18, 2016)

Light leak behind the Lee kit. Shoot a photo of the setup - chances are if you covered the lens & filter assembly you'd see them go away. I take it there isn't a leak at 11mm or at 14mm? I wonder if it's leaking in via the DoF scale window. With a 10 stop, jack your iso up higher, and see if it shows up during a shorter exposure at f4.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 18, 2016)

Had it myself before realising what causes it.

Halftrack has the answer, it's a reflection of the front part of your Lens, caused by light leaking through behind your Lee Filter set up and reflecting off the back of the Lee Filter.


----------



## Dholai (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks everybody.
I think I understand what is happening from the input of all of you. 
Next question- what is the solution? wrap a black cloth around the filter attachment to prevent light leak ? That would be very inconvenient

emI58- how did you solve it?

Thanks again


----------



## Dholai (Jul 18, 2016)

I just wrapped a black cloth around the filter and holder and shot . The problem was gone! So , it was light leak and reflection of the front element from the ND filter.
Any practical solution ?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2016)

Dholai said:


> Any practical solution ?



Cut off the top part of a black sock?


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 18, 2016)

I thought the big stopper came with foam(?) gaskets that would make it light proof?


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 18, 2016)

This is why after experimenting with the Lee system, I decided to go with screw-on type instead. But I do miss the Lee grad ND filters. 



Dholai said:


> I just wrapped a black cloth around the filter and holder and shot . The problem was gone! So , it was light leak and reflection of the front element from the ND filter.
> Any practical solution ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> This is why after experimenting with the Lee system, I decided to go with screw-on type instead.



How'd that work out for your 11-24L?


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 18, 2016)

Never mind 11-24L which I can never afford. My 82mm screw-on ND won't fit on the rokinon 14mm. 



neuroanatomist said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > This is why after experimenting with the Lee system, I decided to go with screw-on type instead.
> ...


----------



## TeT (Jul 18, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dholai said:
> 
> 
> > Any practical solution ?
> ...



its either that or black painters tape...

Nice call on the black tube sock; sounds simple and effective ...


----------



## Dholai (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks everybody

Mikehit, it has a foam gasket but obviously it does not work. 

Neuro, will try to do that- not very convenient though :'(

BTW, the Cokin P filter holder for 100 mm NDs that I use for my all other lenses except 17 T/S and the Otus 85/28 works fine. Never had any such issues.

Does Lee, by any chance, has a solution? Do they even know about this issue?


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 18, 2016)

Dholai said:


> Does Lee, by any chance, has a solution? Do they even know about this issue?



Googling 'Lee filters light leak', threw up this on their website.

https://leefilters.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/147876-faulty-big-or-little-stopper-red-lines-flare


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2016)

Covering the viewfinder either with your eye or the cover can be part of the issue, but you have found the main part of the problem.

If you are following all of the best practice suggestions from Lee, take a photo of your setup and send it to them along with the image you posted.


----------



## siegsAR (Jul 18, 2016)

Light leak like this can reveal scratches on the filter(s) that you never thought were there.


----------



## Dholai (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks all. again.

I found the solution. I think placing the filter in the proximal slot solves the problem. I placed it in the distal one ( just beginning to use it) !

Then I saw the link Mikehit gave from the Lee website. They are exactly right.

BTW, I did cover my viewfinder ( knew that much ) ;D

Thanks everybody


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dholai said:


> Thanks all. again.
> 
> I found the solution. I think placing the filter in the proximal slot solves the problem. I placed it in the distal one ( just beginning to use it) !
> 
> ...


Excellent discussion and learning +1


----------

